# Detailing - 12 Days of Xmas -teaser 2 added



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks to @carspunk and @gyeon for their Prizes that have just arrived ... 

The Prize Fund is Growing !!!! Not Long Now 

:thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

You were getting me excited there Whizzer i thought that was the entry thread up....

:lol::lol:


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Snap!!! ∆∆∆


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

In2detailing Prize just landed £220 RRP !!!!!!!!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

WHIZZER said:


> In2detailing Prize just landed £220 RRP !!!!!!!!


That's incredible. Good on Imran.

Cooks


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Bouncers has just come in £300 RRP !!! its snowing prizes


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

It’s amazing how generous the sponsors are, fair play to them all!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

The generosity of the sponsors exceed themselves each and every year.

Many thanks to those sponsors and good luck to everyone who enters. :thumb:


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I would say thanks but I have no idea what this is :lol:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

It’s the most wonderful time of the year :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

UPDATED - The prize list is really coming along now and we have introduced something new for this year !!!!!!!! .................. 

Cant Wait !


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

WHIZZER said:


> UPDATED - The prize list is really coming along now and we have introduced something new for this year !!!!!!!! ..................
> 
> Cant Wait !


Sounds intriguing. Can't wait for this. Such a great competition.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

I have to keep pressing F5 just to keep up with the list of prizes!!!
Can't praise the sponsors enough - fantastic as Mr Murray Walker would say!:thumb:


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Fantastic support from the sponsors as usual.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

TEASER 1 -

*DAY1*

GlimmerMan KIT

300ml Raspberry Air Freshener
300ml Sublime Quick Detailer
300ml Supreme Non Smear Glass Cleaner
500ml Endurance Vinyl, Trim and Tyre Dressing
500ml Iron Fallout Remover
Glimmermann Hanging Air Freshener

+
Alien Magic
Kit 1:-
Top Coat Pro 200ml (RRP £17.99)
Glass Pro 200ml (RRP £15.99)
Prep Pro residue remover 500ml (RRP £12.99)
3x Plush yellow microfibre cloth (RRP £2.49 each)
2x Super Plush purple microfibre cloth (RRP £2.99 each)

Sponsored by GLIMMERMAN And ALIEN MAGIC www.glimmermannproducts.co.uk AND http://alienmagic.co.uk/



















*Bonus Prize*

Sonax Leather Care Kit 
And
£250 Carpsunk Voucher

Sponsored by Saxon-Brands AND CARSPUNK https://www.saxon-brands.com/ AND http://www.carspunk.com/


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks to all of the DW sponsors for their generosity

They are gonna make it a great 12 days of Christmas for 2017!!!!


:thumb: 

Cheers


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Wow, very generous prizes indeed.


----------



## vectra (Feb 3, 2008)

Getting itchy fingers now


----------



## wysol2 (Jan 19, 2016)

Nice even the bonus prize look good 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helicopter_red (Oct 28, 2017)

Great to have such a fantastic forum supported by fantastic sponsor's!
:wave:


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow, looks like some amazing prizes lined up this year, looking forward to it


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Still no idea what this is


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

The anticipation builds


----------



## Fruitcake (May 9, 2011)

Amazing prizes, the sponsors are very generous! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peter77 (May 29, 2016)

It's gonna be awesome. Some amazing prizes right there. And amazing generosity from the forum sponsors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow. I love this competition, not just the anticipation of seeing if you won but the generosity of the sponsors.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

TEASER 2

DAY ?

Gtechniq Master Kit

1x 500ml G6 Perfect Glass
1x 500ml I2 Tri Clean
1x 100ml M1 All Metal Polish
1x 100ml P1 Nano Composite Polish
1x 500ml Quick Detailer
2x SP2 GSpray Bottle
1x 250ml T1 Tyre and Trim
1x 500ml Gwash
1x 1l W4 Citrus Foam
1x 500ml W5 Citrus All Purpose Cleaner
1x W6 Iron and General Fallout Remover
1x 500ml W7 Tar and Glue Remover
1x 500ml W8 Bug Remover
10x MF1 ZeroR Microfibre Buff Cloth
1x WM2 Wash Mitt
2x MF4 Diamond Sandwich Microfibre Drying Towel
2x MF5 Glass Power Cloth
3x AP3 Dual Layered Soft Foam Applicator
1x Large Branded Kit Bag

Sponsored by GTECHNIQ https://gtechniq.com/products/auto/master-maintenance-kit










*Bonus Prize*

Valet Pro Kit

1 x 500ml Dragons Breath
1 x Large ultra soft chemical resistant brush (BRU 34)
1 x 250ml Black to the Future trim/tyre dressing 
1 x Applicator sponge (AP5)

Sponsored by VALET PRO http://valetpro.co.uk/


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

What a fantastic prize, fair play to the sponsors for being so generous and DW for organising such a brilliant competition!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

They seem to be out doing each other this year. 
Big thanks to all the supporters and the guys behind the scenes for organising it all.


----------



## Njs71 (Aug 29, 2017)

WOW, I'm truly blown away by the generosity shown by the site sponsors. I've been on a few forums over the years, and can honestly say I've never seen anything like this. 

Thanks DW for organising this. 

There are going to be some very happy people on here. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed. 

Roll on competition time :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Griffy (Feb 19, 2006)

Without doubt, and year on year, the sponsors excel at providing some of the best prizes on any forum ever - a big thumbs up from me and thank you so much for making the Detailing World 12 Days of Christmas giveaway so very very special.

Andy :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## awoogar (Aug 27, 2013)

Some truly amazing prizes yet again. Big well done to the sponsor again..


----------



## vek (May 3, 2011)

year on year the prizes get better & better.very generous of the sponsors to put so much up for grabs.


----------



## Cleanfoam (Apr 28, 2017)

I could almost give my wife the list of prizes as a wish list of things for Santa to bring - the sponsors have excelled themselves once again


----------

